# Sharper Image Cordless Leaf Blower



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

just got one from mailorder! I believe they cost 150ish in the store, but they're only 120 online. I'll give an update on how well it dries the car (after a wash of course) after it stops being 100+ degrees here.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

I wish it was only 100 degrees here!


----------

